# Caz in Florida



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

We have finally arrived at our Florida place and got our internet set up. It was a trying time for Caz. Our first stop from our home in Michigan was at my mom's in Ohio, and her Jack Russell terrier did not make Cazzie feel welcome. In fact, she tried to attack him...not sure that she would have bit him but made the lunge. I am happy to report that Caz was no wimp and barked right back at her. His feelings were hurt, of course, since he loves other dogs. After that trauma, our car trip seemed to confuse him...Mommy when are we going to get home? When walking him at a rest area, a well-meaning woman brought her Boston terrier - another terrier - up to him and he seemed to freeze, then had a pretty good amount of ropy saliva. This worried me, but he got cleaned up, a nice drink, and he seemed to be fine. No other problems on the trip but a few sick tummies since arriving. (Giving him bottled water and not letting him eat the grass.) Otherwise he has adjusted to our mobile home and the park very well. He really loves to take the long hike around the park. Not barking overmuch at the close neighbors; he seems interested in them. Lots of shih tzus here but we are staying clear of all dogs until he's really settled in. 

Suzy and Caz


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Enjoy your winter in the warmth and sunshine. It's been freezing in New York for the past few days and it's no fun. Milo, of course, doesn't seem to mind and I still have trouble getting him to come back in after play time. I'm sure Caz will adjust quickly and make new friends in his home away from home. Keep us updated.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Suzy, I just noticed this thread! I wil be taking Tessa to our place in FL in March along with a houseful of college kids so I may be asking for advice 

Sorry about the run-in with the Jack Russell Terror but yay for Caz holding his own and not backing down in the face of a bully 

I hope he adjusts soon...enjoy the warmth this winter!


----------



## Callalilly (Apr 30, 2007)

I'm so jealous! I love Florida, I lived there as a child. "Hav" fun and I'm sure Caz will feed off your vibes and get that it's time to relax!

I'd love to live vicariously through your visit - so all the pictures you can muster of Caz in the surf would be great! :biggrin1:


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

Suzy,

I'm happy to hear you had a safe trip!

My Hav's have had some run in's and I have had to just pick them up and hold them to reassure them everything was ok (as a matter of fact they know the words "It's OK" and it helps settle them)

Sounds like CAZ had a bit of stress going on. Peptid AC is a good tummy settler..you actually could get by with just a half tablet with CAZ..


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad you had a safe trip with Caz. I am sure Caz will settle down soon. Enjoy!


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Caz is doing very well now. His upsets could have been from change of climate, the stress of the long car trip, and being in unfamiliar territory. 

We are getting a new camera soon so hopefully I will have some photos to share.

Caz says: Stay away from those sand burrs! Ouch!!!!!


----------

